# HELP! Two baby sparrows



## IcarusSomnio (Apr 10, 2010)

A momma sparrow nested in a moped we had sitting in the front lawn. Well, today my dads boss came by to pick it up and take it up to the city to have it repaired. Three babies fell out, two live and one dead. They look to be about two weeks old, tiny and unable to fly just yet. They do have their 'big bird' feathers, with a few pin feathers left. 

How should I go about fostering these little ones? What should I feed them? I would like to release them back into the wild later on. Their both robust and healthy lil' guys, quite hungry as well. 


Thanks in advance guys. I gave the two an old birds nest I had sitting around in a dish with a towel. Right now they seem warm and content (just hungry).


Edit; Heres a pic of the two peeps. The one on the left keeps peeping for food, he had his mouth as far open as it would go earlier after I brought them in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Get some good quality dry kitten food, soak 10-15 pieces in hot water until it is soft and feed to the babies as much as they want. Discard any unused food as it spoils quickly. You will need to feed them about every 30 minutes, from sun up to sun down until they are eating on their own.
A good source of information for starling and sparrows is at the Starling Talk forum. Who knows, if you register there, you might be able to find someone in your area that can take them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those aren't sparrows or starlings .. not sure what they are. Based upon the beak, they do appear to be insectivores, so the Starling Talk diet would work well. The soaked cat food will be fine for a short time. You can also feed hard boiled egg yolk or scramble an egg in the microwave and feed bits of that.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

what is the actual size of these birds, compared to something, like a coin?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are wrens, I see them all the time here as they nest in my barn every year, and yes they do eat insects.. I see the mothers with worms, moths, and grass hoppers... the kitten food would work. I like to use canned as you can get it on the end of a blunt stick and show them the piece and tuck it in the mouth when they open up to get fed.

here are some that nested under the horn of my husband's saddle.


----------



## IcarusSomnio (Apr 10, 2010)

pigeonmama said:


> what is the actual size of these birds, compared to something, like a coin?


There a little bigger than a quarter, the head is smaller than a dime.

And I take the 'can't fly yet' thing back. They CAN fly (especially when your not quick enough with the food), they just can't feed themselves. 


Unfortunately one passed yesterday. He was reluctant to eat and passed in the afternoon 

His (or hers) brother/sister is a little piglet. He'd eat until he explodes if you let him. He eats pretty regularly, then clonks out for a nap. 


Thanks for the info Spirit Wings  I think he'll be happy in the five wooded acres over at my other house (fixing it up to move in ^^). Theres so much wildlife out there it isn't even funny. You can find at least a turtle a day and if your patient enough can watch the garden-eating groundhogs play in the yard (my tomato plants are neatly trimmed, thanks to them). And of course, birds galore. They especially love the mulberry tree when it fruits. You can find the most interesting insects under rocks and on plants out in the trees. Fun fun fun!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I bet he will! Keep us posted on the little guy.


----------

